# Statutory holidays and days in lieu



## JimBourne (Oct 31, 2011)

Despite plenty of reading, I remain bamboozled by the whole statutory holidays issue.

Taking Christmas day this year and New Year's day in 2012 as examples, they both fall on a a Sunday. Am I therefore entitled to take the Monday off in lieu with the consent of my employer?

And am I right in thinking that if a statutory holiday falls on a Saturday (plenty do next year) then I am not entitled to the Monday in lieu.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Don't wish to be thick


----------



## anthonia (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe this might helps you. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_holidays_in_Hong_Kong


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JimBourne said:


> Despite plenty of reading, I remain bamboozled by the whole statutory holidays issue.
> 
> Taking Christmas day this year and New Year's day in 2012 as examples, they both fall on a a Sunday. Am I therefore entitled to take the Monday off in lieu with the consent of my employer?
> 
> ...



Very much depends on whether or not you work a 5 day week, shifts etc.

For example, under the 5-day work week system, if a statutory holiday falls on a Saturday, the employee can be entitled to a day off-in-lieu.


In general, if a statutory holiday falls on one of your rest days (eg Saturday or Sunday) your employer is committed to giving you a day off-in-lieu. 

Also look at your contract what does that say. 

Don't assume, check with your employer.


----------

